# Which hinge template



## gzec (Oct 30, 2006)

I have used the plastic porter cable hinge template in the past and have not used the metal porter cable or bosch ones.
Is there a significant benifit to using the metal templates over the cheap plastic ones?
I can buy the cheap plastic ones for $15, the metal ones will cost around $90 used.


----------



## daboss1 (Feb 25, 2007)

have you ever tried tamplates made by templaco??? they're cheaper than metal ones, alot better than plastic.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

*Bosch 83038 Deluxe Door and Jamb Hinge Template Kit *
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-83038-Deluxe-Hinge-Template/dp/B0000224KW/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3/104-1027568-9866333?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1173487139&sr=8-3



or check out 

http://www.templaco.com


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Bosch or templaco. 
I have both and use whichever one is better suited to the task at hand.


----------

